# hunt club



## challenger (Jan 23, 2005)

Looking for deer hunt clubs in the norther zone. I live in the nother atlanta metro area and would like something with in a 1 to 1 1/2 hours drive.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey Challenger, I moved this to Leases hoping you would get better responses.

Jim


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 23, 2005)

*try this*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=9774


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

There are two big clubs around Cherokee, Pickens,and Bartow County, Etowah Sportsman and Henderson Mountain Hunting Club. Some members of these clubs are also members of this forum. If you are interested in these pm me I will find a contact person to see if there are any openings.


----------

